# Allentown PA



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone on the forum live close to Allentown PA?? I have seen a rescue Hav mentioned supposedly in Allentown. Please let me know if you live close.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Flynn, Linda and I are about an hour from Allentown. Is this dog with a rescue, or in need of a rescue?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I will PM you...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yo! Send me details too! Karen maybe we can go this weekend!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have made contact and will PM you too...thanks Flynn


----------

